# 2005 Murano wiring problem



## rgd233 (Jan 25, 2020)

Have a friend with a 2005 Murano 3.5 with a wiring problem at O2 wiring to bank 2 rear O2 and there is some sensor inside the frame. All those wires were cut by previous owner and the sensor inside frame is not connected. Code on O2 and when I checked leads I get 12 volts at pin 3+ and grnd but i also get 12 volts at pin 2+ and grnd. Pin one shows continuity to grnd. Shouldn't I only get 1.4 to 1.6 v at pin 2, and what is sensor inside frame?


----------

